# where are the flounder running around pcola beach?



## sandollar1111 (Nov 21, 2010)

can anyone advise as to where the best current gigging areas are? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

From the sparse amount of fish I'm seeing. I would try Joe Patti's.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*A slow year*

I have gigged in 3 different areas of Fl. this year NW,NE and east central.

North East was tops for both size and amount!!!

Averaged 1 every 15 min 4-8 lbs. 

Before the Oil Spill NW was the place.

I think it was def an impact.



Planning a trip down to Sebastian Inlet which claims to be the Flounder/Snook capitol of FL.
They will run down there intil mid Jan.
We will see.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

jigmaster said:


> I have gigged in 3 different areas of Fl. this year NW,NE and east central.
> 
> North East was tops for both size and amount!!!
> 
> ...


Funny you never posted any pictures/reports of these 4-8 pounders you gigged every 15 minutes. Jigmaster....you are as full of shit as a Christmas turkey!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

:blink:....well?


----------

